
SCO ORDER Granting IBM'S Motion for Partial Summary Judgment [pdf] - _JamesA_
http://www.groklaw.net/pdf4/IBM-1159.pdf
======
Esau
I have a daughter born is 2003 who is in Middle School now. It is crazy to me
that this is still going on, especially considering the weakness of new-SCO's
claims.

EDIT: I also really like the fact that the 2004 "Utah Unfair Competition" law
(Yarro's Law) cannot be applied retroactively.

------
DrScump
If only AT&T had come out with true System V/386 a few years earlier, SCO
never would have gained traction.

------
_JamesA_
"This order addresses SCO’s unfair competition claim, granting summary
judgment on that claim in favor of IBM."

------
Yaa101
I see this is a new document. I miss Pamela and her interesting point of view
though.

------
api
SCO? The undead walk the Earth!

------
mchahn
Was I the only one to check the date at the top?

